# T56



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

Hey Guys Does Anyone Know The Tourqe Rating On The T56 For The Gto's As Well As The Gear Ratio
S? Thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

2.970:1 first gear ratio, 
2.070:1 second gear ratio, 
1.430:1 third gear ratio, 
1.000:1 fourth gear ratio, 
0.840:1 fifth gear ratio, 
0.570:1 sixth gear ratio, 
3.280:1 reverse gear ratio.


----------



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

Thank You


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

450 lb-ft according to the Tremec website.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

The rear and spline shafting will fail before the trans becomes over loaded.


----------



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

I Have An 06 Gto However I'm Asking Because I'm Putting A T56 In My 66 Chevelle But Was Undecided Between The Viper One And The Gto One. I Can Get The Gto Ver. For A Real Good Deal With Very Low Miles.


----------

